

Classic Game Postmortem: Loom [video] - cskau
http://gdcvault.com/play/1021862/Classic-Game-Postmortem

======
thorn
Awesome postmortem for an awesome game. This game has so big place in my
memories. For anybody making games, this is worth watching.

~~~
hatu
I was a huge fan of Loom too. There really aren't that many original and
creative worlds in games and Loom definitely had one. Planescape Torment is
another good example.

~~~
krylon
I haven't really played video games much the last couple of years, which in
part is due to hardware, but when I listen to coworkers talk about the video
games they play, I have no desire to do anything about my hardware situation.

I have the feeling that in video games, like in big blockbuster movies, the
trend appears to be replacing substance with special effects / fancy graphics
and recycling the same old ideas over and over. (I am probably
overgeneralizing somewhat, but I do so to make a point. If there have been any
games lately that really disprove my point, I would very much like to hear
about them!)

~~~
ZenoArrow
I'm in the same boat as you, I have very little interest in modern games,
certainly not the big blockbuster stuff anyway (sequels and FPSes, very little
else). However, I have seen some promising games from indie developers.
Haven't played it yet, but would like to play Journey...

[http://thatgamecompany.com/games/journey/](http://thatgamecompany.com/games/journey/)

~~~
krylon
Indie developers have a hard time, I think, competing with the level of
"bling" big companies can afford, but at the same time they have the freedom
to try out things large companies would not touch with a ten-mile pole, which
is promising. Minecraft blew my mind, even though I stopped playing it much
after I got scared of how addictive it is (on the other hand, "it is pretty
addictive" is probably the highest praise one can give a game).

------
nailer
I loved this game. There was an excellent moment where you heard a song used
to twist something. There was a bridge in the sky twisted around a mountain,
playing that same song backwards changed the shape of the bridge and let you
travel into the distance.

------
benologist
[http://www.gog.com/game/loom](http://www.gog.com/game/loom)

~~~
malyk
It's also available on Steam.

[http://store.steampowered.com/app/32340/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/32340/)

------
raverbashing
Amazing. Both for the historical (technical) value and for remembering the
game.

I wonder if the low-res versions of the images (I mean, 4-color/16-color
versions) were generated from high-version or if it was a painstakingly
redrawing/redithering.

~~~
shdon
The 16-colour versions were the originals. The 256-colour versions came
later... he actually mentions this in the video. The 4-colour version was
probably generated programmatically.

------
phodo
Passion at its finest. Moriarty takes great pride, rightly so, and this comes
across. Inspiring to say the least.

I loved this game, and also have many fond memories. The post mortem was
excellent from every aspect.

The Zork series, Wishbringer, Enchanter, Sorcerer, Spellbreaker, Trinity, and
others all had a profound effect on me growing up, playing them with my
brother and friends. It was great to see some of those mentioned and
visualized during the post-mortem.

------
claystu
Loom was the one game I never purchased that captured my imagination from the
game mag descriptions back when it first came out. It's awesome to have
finally been able to "play" it and see what it was all about.

------
watson
Loved the game! Played it again just a few years ago in an emulator. P.s. Am I
the only one who have trouble hearing the audio?

------
nfoz
I would totally help crowdfund an HD remake.

